# ***RAPTORS HOF; Winners Announced on Page 11***



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*For the winners of the 2005 voting, please direct yourself to this post on page 11.*

Okay guys I know we have the BBB.net hall of fame, but why don't we have one for our board? I mean we have the fastest growing team board and a large part is due to our FANS!!!

Ok, you can vote for three people, NOT including yourself for the first group. We'll induct THREE people every SIX months, and to make it even we'll induct the first group on DRAFT DAY. Okay?

ho, sticky this up! And if y'all don't like it, we can take it down... but I htink it's a good idea.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

RWE or John please make this a sticky, I like this idea!!

My votes goes to

Shadow
Budweiser_Boys as the pioneer to this board

and Jehuisthere, I forgot to type that in the first time..


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

I like this idea, but maybe we should induct two at a time just cuz Hall of Fame is sposed to be very exclusive.... so like nominate 4 or something, and then top 4 nominations, and then we vote 2 in...


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

and what if we also had kinda like a Raptors board team or something, like if you got voted in, you could put it in your signature, like a group of 10 or something like that.....


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

toiletscrubber
skywalkerAC
jehuisthere


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

so what do y'all think??
our starting line-up would probably be like

Toiletscrubber
SkywalkerAC
Budweiser_Boy
Shadows
RollWitEm (since he's our Mod)

or something like that.......


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I nominate:

toiletscrubber
Jehuisthere
SkywalkerAC


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I appreciate the vote toiletscrubber but change it to someone who has posted in this board more frequently. As dumb as it was I ditched this board while people like you Skywalker and BB we're the only ones posting. Therefore my 3 votes are

Toiletscrubber 
Skywalker
Budweiser Boy

Notable mentions

KingofKings
Vinsanity
Jehuisthere
Sime (untitled)


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

thanks for the props guys. 

my 3 votes go to:

BBall_Doctor (he's not around as much as we'd like but he's one of the better posters on the entire board)
Budweiser Boy
toiletscrubber


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> thanks for the props guys.
> 
> my 3 votes go to:
> ...


and i might be inclined to include myself if i wasn't so modest.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Skywalker
Shadows
BBall_Doctor


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

my vote goes to
toiletscrubber
budweiser_boy
skywalkerac


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I can see I'm loved here


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> I can see I'm loved here


you would have been my 4th choice hellbot :yes:


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

im fairly new here but...

1.SkyWalkerAC
2.Jehuisthere
3.Toiletscrubber


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Does my votes count?

If so,

1. Shadows
2. SkywalkerAC
3. Budweiser Boy


You all deserve it in reality........great group of posters here, but I went with the 3 who were here early on......as early as I can remember. Toiletscrubber was here as well.......and he deserves nomination too, but I think he will get in w/o my vote anyway....


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

I guess I haven’t done anything here since the last three months. Anyways my vote goes to 

Skywalker
tolilettescrubber
Jehuisthere


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks for the votes SkywalkerAC and RollWithEm.

I try to come on this board but I usually check out the NBA and Draft ones but this is definitely on eof the HOTTEST boards as evident by the number of posts.

My vote goes to SkywalkerAC and Vinsaity becuz they are the most active posters I see on the Raps board. Shadow gets my vote too although I haven't seen him on any board for quite some time.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Thanks everyone for voting me, I m actually really surprise to see that many ppl voted for me. Thank you very much!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

well i am kinda new here but from wat i been readin 
1.skywalkerAC
2.toiletscrubber
3.BBall Doctor
i have prob missed sum 1 out but HEY


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

My vote's go to 

1.skywalkerAC
2.toiletscrubber
3.BBall Doctor
4. Jehuisthere


----------



## Psubs (Jul 11, 2002)

Shadows
SkywalkerAC
Budweiser_Boy

:yes:


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

Shadows and 
Budweiser_Boy

the only guys I know on this board...


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

This thing has been on for a while, Budweiser, sinc eyou started it, you want to set a date, and then we will close this thread, and count the votes, how does that sound?


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

I counted em a few days ago, and skywalkerac and toiletscrubber were far ahead and me and budweiser_boy were close, but with these last few votes, budwesier_boy is now clearly in third, so that would be the three......:yes:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Well I know just about everyone's voted already, but for good measure we'll count all the votes officially on draft day. 

Not only does it give those who didn't vote a chance to vote, but it also gives people who didn't vote for me a chance to change their votes.  Jkz vote for the three you guys think deserve it most!


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Should we change to four so more people are included?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't know. I'll stick to three for now, if it's really close at the end I'll make it four.

Also, I think we should have the next induction at all star break. But let's just concentrate on this one for now.


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

Check it - The King is back!!

The season got the better of me and beat me down, but the draft has lit a fire underneath me.One of the most important drafts in the history of the Raptors franchise. We blow it and we are set back even more.

In case you are wondering why I have not posted here in ages, well up until recently, no-one else was, so what was the point??This board is building up like a hurricane!!

Nominations:

Shadows
Skywalker AC


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

king welcome back!!


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

SkywalkerAc
toiletscrubber
KingofKings


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: ***TORONTO RAPTORS HALL OF FAME****



> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Okay guys I know we have the BBB.net hall of fame, but why don't we have one for our board? I mean we have the fastest growing team board and a large part is due to our FANS!!!
> 
> Ok, you can vote for three people, NOT including yourself for the first group. We'll induct THREE people every SIX months, and to make it even we'll induct the first group on DRAFT DAY. Okay?
> ...


The Raptors slum, and until they trade away the softest suppose to be star in league history, they will continue to be cellar dwellers


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: ***TORONTO RAPTORS HALL OF FAME****



> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> 
> 
> The Raptors slum, and until they trade away the softest suppose to be star in league history, they will continue to be cellar dwellers


 tks for the insight...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: ***TORONTO RAPTORS HALL OF FAME****



> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> 
> 
> The Raptors slum, and until they trade away the softest suppose to be star in league history, they will continue to be cellar dwellers


What does that have to do with my post, or this thread in general?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I get to vote and this is hard, as there are a lot of good posters on this forum!

My main man- Shadows(even if he doesn't want us to vote for him - he will always get my vote!)

BudBoy

toiletscrubber

Kingofkings


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Come on guys, one day left! Those who haven't voted GET YOUR VOTES IN!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

What do the people who are inducted get?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> What do the people who are inducted get?


The gift of LOVE!!!

lol I dunno... I'm gonna be gone all July at a yoga camp so I'll think of something.


----------



## RaptorDynasty (May 30, 2003)

Jehuisthere
Budwiser_Boy
SkywalkerAC

For the time I've been around, they've kept it real.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Alright guys this is the LAST DAY TO VOTE!!!! So get your votes in, cause ya never know - anything can happen and YOUR VOTE might be the turning point!


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

budweiser_boy seems like a lock to me... i think that in 6-12 months i could make a move into contention.. i got potential.. but i will wait my time as im a new person to the board.. despite being here for 2 years.. 1 year under another alias.... but my votes goto

Jehuisthere
Budwiser_Boy
SkywalkerAC


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey by the way could someone make a small banner, bout the size of the "BBB.net Hall of Fame" banners given out to the site's hall of fame members? If it could say <b>"Raptors board Hall of Fame Inductee #_"</b>, and either have the Raptors logo in the background or somewhere else on it.. that'd be appreciated. I would make it myself but I'm not good at that kinda stuff... lol.

And maybe we could get the admins to put it by the names of the inductees, like the BBB.net hall of fame members.


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm pretty new, so the only vote I feel qualified to cast is for BBall_Doctor.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

who's going to count the votes?

I think it's going to be a really tight race!! I am excited.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

===============================
===============================
===============================

*Raptors Hall of Fame 2004!*

===============================
===============================
===============================

Voting begins today and ends at 10PM EST on the 15th of August.

You may vote for any three posters. You may vote for less than three people, but not more than three. You may only vote once.

The three with the most votes will be this year's inductees to the Raptors Board Hall of Fame.

The three previous inductees, who you *may not* vote for this year, are Budweiser_Boy, SkywalkerAC, and toiletscrubber.

Please vote!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

speedy votes for...

John
ballocks
Bball_Doctor


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

hmm i'm gonna vote for vinsanity (for that huge thread)
charlz (he like the barkley of these boards but not even all star type like me  lol)
and trick (i like the lil asian dude he kinda funny even though he posts some wack **** lately)

I woulda voted for myself cause i'm the jordan of this **** but that's breaking the rules


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

I havent been here for as long as some but from what I've seen here my vote would have to follow as:

speedythief
SkywalkerAC
Budweiser_Boy


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm voting for whoever I think is most knowledgable about basketball.

Speedythief
BlowUpTheRaptors
Lucky777s

good luck to everybody


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> I havent been here for as long as some but from what I've seen here my vote would have to follow as:
> 
> speedythief
> ...


SkywalkerAC and Bud were voted in to the hall last year. They can't be voted in this time cause there alredy hall of famers.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> I havent been here for as long as some but from what I've seen here my vote would have to follow as:
> 
> speedythief
> ...


add in Lucky777s there too.

Recap:

speedythief
SkywalkerAC
Budweiser_Boy/Lucky777s


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> 
> 
> add in Lucky777s there too.
> ...


You can't vote for Sky or Budboy because they are already in the Hall of Fame, McFurious. Please change your vote.

And thanks for the support!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Sweet... got this thing goin again, thanks speedy.

I vote for the following (and you should feel blessed that I'm giving you three these votes):

speedythief
trick
dathomieyouhate


It was a tough call, but I feel these three are the most deserving (of all the frequently posting posters). Good luck to everyone though!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mattsanity!!! j/k :joke:
What happened to the guy anyway?

Speedythief
trick
madman


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Mattsanity!!! j/k :joke:
> What happened to the guy anyway?


Matt was Banned.

Thanks for the vote, Yao, even if you are a Sonics/Rockets fan!


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> You can't vote for Sky or Budboy because they are already in the Hall of Fame, McFurious. Please change your vote.
> ...


NEW VOTE THEN:

speedythief
Lucky777
BlowUpTheRaptors


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> speedy votes for...
> 
> John
> ...



I think Balllocks is very underrated. Was he the one with the LA annoucer avatar on?

He is underrated.

bball_doctor? I think he is too young for that.

Thanks to Speedy for voting me in, I dont think I am "long" enough here to earn this honour.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

haha.. maybe i'll be the next three batch with speakerboxxx and madman.... :grinning:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Thanks for the vote, Yao, even if you are a Sonics/Rockets fan!


Nuh uh, I'm Rockets all the way!! The Sonics just happen to be the team that I reside closest to
But of course I love the Raps too


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

speedy
Luckys
blowuptheraptors


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*speedythief
Ballocks 
Slasher*

*No love for Carter182 now SpeakerBoxxx

 

The only Mexican Raptor fan . *


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

In alphabetical order:

Ballocks 
blowuptheraptors
SpeakerBoxxx


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by
> 
> *No love for Carter182 now SpeakerBoxxx
> 
> ...


No love for me either after making all those game threads and game prediction stats in 2003-04. 

Oh well, that's the way the ball rolls.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Is just an idea but why not 4 people like the NFL ?.  *


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> *Is just an idea but why not 4 people like the NFL ?.  *


That's just the way it is...

Well actually, last year, if we let 4 people in, it'd be like half the Raptors board anyway, so no point in that. If we had 8 people at the end of this, that's almost half of the regular posters here. Can't just let <i>everyone</i> in. I know some people are gonna get snubbed, but that makes actually making it even sweeter.

Needless to say, being a Raptors Board Hall of Famer is a truly elite accomplishment, for anyone.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> No love for me either after making all those game threads and game prediction stats in 2003-04.
> ...


no love for jae either??... for no real reason... anyways i vote (in alphabetical order)

lucky777's
speedytheif
trick


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-James-</b>!
> 
> 
> no love for jae either??... for no real reason... anyways i vote (in alphabetical order)


First time I've heard of jae.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> First time I've heard of jae.


IIRC, James used to be called jae.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> First time I've heard of jae.


im jae, thats my name... thanks for making me feel important


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

Speedy
Trick
Blowuptheraptors.

Good luck guys/gals.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm getting no love here. 

I vote for: 

speedy(even though you didnt vote for me, you -------)
blowuptheraps
ballocks

and for anyone that didn't vote me in, i hate you. so thats pretty much everyone.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> I'm getting no love here.
> 
> I vote for:
> ...


:laugh: ROFLMAO ... the only person that voted for me is the cool Mexican dude.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-James-</b>!
> 
> 
> im jae, thats my name... thanks for making me feel important


First time I've seen you here on the Raps boards. Welcome!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> I'm getting no love here.
> 
> I vote for:
> ...



I was going to vote for you, but John told me you were too young. In fact, he reminded me that you were a freaking kid and that you aren't as handsome as Penny Hardaway. Being John's protege, I can't let such advice fall by the wayside.

I haven't perfected this yet, but I'm going to give you my best response as John's apprentice:




> Originally posted by <b>speedyJohn</b>!
> Your post was good but I give you 1 star.
> 
> LMAO how old are you? Fiftee n? lol you are a true kid. You would have been less embrassaed if you didnt choose to reply.
> ...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Skywalker's votes:

hellbot
Speedythief
ballocks


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

toiletscrubber <- is he still alive?

I have to say my 2 favorite posters are:
1. Mad Viking
2. GuelphRaptorFan


peace


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Here's the situation thus far. I havn't included Charlz's vote because he only voted for two people.

1. speedythief: 10
2. blowuptheraptors: 6
3. ballocks: 5
3. trick: 5
5. lucky777s: 4
6. bball_doctor: 1
6. charlz: 1
6. dathomieyouhate: 1
6. hellbot: 1
6. john: 1
6. madman: 1
6. slasher: 1
6. speakerboxxx: 1
6. vincanity: 1


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Here's the situation thus far. I havn't included Charlz's vote because he only voted for two people.


You're allowed to vote for less than three.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

1. ballocks (this guy would be my number one last time too if i had voted)
2. speedy (good mod and an even better poster)
3. MrTasty (he's just too delicious)

notables:
blowuptheraptors (though we differ on alot of topics, he still provides good points)
lucky (got too pessimistic for me though over the course of the months)
DatHomieYouHate (not because you're asian, but because of the nicely made game threads you make)


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> You're allowed to vote for less than three.


sorry ok then I will include Balocks, and speedy too!


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think there are many excellent posters here- certainly not just three- so it's difficult to pare it down. in fact, i wish some people would post even _more_, to have their opinions heard; maybe that's something to look for in the future.

speedythief
Speakerboxxx/Carter182
hellbot

peace


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

Slasher
Hellbot 
Trick


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> i think there are many excellent posters here- certainly not just three- so it's difficult to pare it down. in fact, i wish some people would post even _more_, to have their opinions heard; maybe that's something to look for in the future.


I feel the same way. There are a handful of posters who are pretty insightful but so far aren't compelled to make regular contributions. It's usually the case with people who have more diverse opinions/perspectives on our topics de jour.

It begs the question- does participating on this site habitually streamline one's opinions with the rest of the community?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> and for anyone that didn't vote me in, i hate you. so thats pretty much everyone.



Since showing your face in this thread you've had a handful of votes.

Just think how many you would've had if you'd been posting here every day for the last month!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yeah. thanks a lot to the guys that voted me in, appreciate it. 

as for you speedy, even though you made a legit excuse, i still hate you


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

ha last time we voted, I came in 4th or 5th I think...but I've been gone for a while...that being said, my votes go to

Charlz
Hellbot
Madman


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Even though some forums have more posters than our board here, we certainly have a group of the most intelligent posters of any board here on BBB.net. And it shows, we're the only board with our own hall of fame. Congradulations to those that get into the second annual Raptors HOF. :clap:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> ha last time we voted, I came in 4th or 5th I think...but I've been gone for a while...that being said, my votes go to
> 
> Charlz
> ...


I hope just missing the cut on the first one didn't lower your confidence so much that you decided to ditch the boards altogether like you did.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: ROFLMAO ... the only person that voted for me is the cool Mexican dude.


I'd vote for you if I could vote for a fourth, Slashy.

Wait.....maybe Ballocks.......and Charlz would be fifth......Mattsanity would be a lock at sixth because he made me laugh and I miss him....I feel bad about the time I called JCIintosun a retard so I'd reward him with a vote.....I'd probably make up some guy for my eighth place vote...But you'd be ninth for sure, don't worry!!

 

ps. I got a vote.....all credibility has went out the window!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd vote for you if I could vote for a fourth, Slashy.
> ...


Hey that's cool man, I don't take these things too seriously anyways. I post here for fun and to talk to the best Raps fans anywhere and if I get voted into the HOF sometime in the future, well that's extra. There are alot of great posters here, and as ballocks said, its hard to _only pick three_ when daily we get great posts from a wide variety of users around the world.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey that's cool man, I don't take these things too seriously anyways. I post here for fun and to talk to the best Raps fans anywhere and if I get voted into the HOF sometime in the future, well that's extra. There are alot of great posters here, and as ballocks said, its hard to _only pick three_ when daily we get great posts from a wide variety of users around the world.


Well I was trying to be funny in my post but I know where you're coming from. I don't expect to make it to the HOF. But getting one vote made my day!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> 
> But getting one vote made my day!


LOL if you say so. :laugh:

Go team!


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope just missing the cut on the first one didn't lower your confidence so much that you decided to ditch the boards altogether like you did.


ha no I went away to school....actually this yr I didn't follow basketball much so now I find myself just reading the raptors topics more and posting more in ebb...


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

There are tons of message boards around the net, but I choose to participate in this one because of you guys. I think the majority of the ppl here are very knowledgable about b-ball and the Raptors. By far the best and most family like feel out of any raptor boards on the net.

I'm more of a reader than a poster, but I do try my best to post more often.

The reason Im saying this is because even though only 3 ppl make the Hall. A lot of you deserve it in your own way and it was very difficult to choose when I voted. For thoes that didn't get many votes don't let it get to ya and keep on posting to help make this board one of the best.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow thanks for the votes everyone, it is really hard for me to pick only 3 i guess i have to go with

Speedy
Hellbot
speakerboxx(i had 3 others in mind for this spot)


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> hmm i'm gonna vote for vinsanity (for that huge thread)
> charlz (he like the barkley of these boards but not even all star type like me  lol)


:greatjob: :2fing:



> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> ha last time we voted, I came in 4th or 5th I think...but I've been gone for a while...that being said, my votes go to
> 
> Charlz
> ...


hey thanks! I thought I was too critical to get any votes. 
I am flattered.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> 
> 
> :greatjob: :2fing:
> ...


Of course you'd get votes. Don't be so damn critical!


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> 
> 
> Of course you'd get votes. Don't be so damn critical!


yeah - I think I listen to too much Bob McCowan


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Alright guys, time is winding down.
Only a little more than a day left to vote.
Please get your selections made by 10 PM EST tomorrow.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

c'mon 

call 01-800-speakerboxxx and vote for me :grinning:


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> c'mon
> 
> call 01-800-speakerboxxx and vote for me :grinning:



I vote for speedy theif
dork
and speur Ballocks!( number 1 poster on the raps) tyour the best ballocks, speaker your phone number doesnt work


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: ROFL dork you can't vote for yourself.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The voting ends at 10PM.
Get your votes in soon!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> :laugh: ROFL dork you can't vote for yourself.


I don't think we made a rule against that, so his vote counts.

Also, charlz voted four four people. His last [fourth] vote, for me, is disallowed as a result.

Anyways, here are current standings:

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/everything/stuff/votes.jpg">

Votes are required to break the trick/butr quagmire! Get them in before 10PM!


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think we made a rule against that, so his vote counts.
> ...


Speedy, your my fav mod, keep up the good work!!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think we made a rule against that, so his vote counts.


We didn't make a rule, but nobody else voted for themselves. If everybody voted for only themselves we would essentially have an all-tie. One would think that voting for yourself was a common sense no-no.

Anyone agree?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> We didn't make a rule, but nobody else voted for themselves. If everybody voted for only themselves we would essentially have an all-tie. One would think that voting for yourself was a common sense no-no.
> 
> Anyone agree?


That can be the rule from now-on, ie. after this voting round.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Hey can i change my vote ?

Because if I can i want change one vote from Speedy to trick to break the tie and Speedy is a lock HOF

My votes are 

Ballock
Slasher
trick


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Ballock
Slasher
trick


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I think the winners are 

Speedy
Ballock 
trick


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't know if that is fair. I see you posted your change at 9:59, so you made it in time, but maybe somebody else wanted to change their vote but didn't know they were allowed.

Voting will be held-over for 24-hours to allow anybody to change their votes, and allow more people to make votes.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

i dont think i made it, but meh. congrats to everyone who did.

and thanks to everyone who voted me in, i will try and post here more often.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*VOTING HAS BEEN EXTENDED FOR 24-HOURS. IF YOU HAVE ALREADY VOTED, YOU MAY CHANGE YOUR VOTE BY MAKING A NEW POST IN THIS THREAD WITH YOUR NEW CHOICES. IF YOU HAVE NOT YET VOTED, YOU MAY DO SO UNTIL 10:00 PM EST TOMORROW (THE 16TH). HAPPY VOTING!*



*Current Totals:*

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/everything/stuff/hofrap.jpg">


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Congrats to Ballocks, Blowuptheraptors, Speedythief, and Trick - y'all deserve to be Raps HOFers. :greatjob:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Congrats to Ballocks, Blowuptheraptors, Speedythief, and Trick - y'all deserve to be Raps HOFers. :greatjob:


isnt it only 3 people tho or has it been changed?


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> isnt it only 3 people tho or has it been changed?


look two posts above


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

Ballocks
trick
SpeakerBoxxx


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> isnt it only 3 people tho or has it been changed?


Trick and Blowuptheraptors are really close for third. But they both deserve it IMO.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Trick and Blowuptheraptors are really close for third. But they both deserve it IMO.


didnt notice that, makes sense


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

First time I've looked at this thread

not a huge fan of the idea but I want to give props to the guys I think make this place worth comming back to.

Speedy your in so you aren't getting my vote but you deserve it

Ballocks
BUTR
Lucky 777's


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok, the voting is closed.
The votes are counted.

I think the winners are trick, ballocks, and yours truly.

A big thanks to everyone who participated.

Congrats to the winners.

See you next summer!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Whoo! Yeah trick! You mah homie! Now we're finally in the club together... together... 

Seriously congrats all of you... now let's get those freakin banners up!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

What was the total of votes ?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> What was the total of votes ?


It was very close. Blowuptheraptors lost to trick by one vote, with hellbot, Lucky777s, and you not far behind. The voter turn-out was pretty good, too.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/hof.jpg">


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Where is the all time hall of fame?

can you post a graphic for that please speedy?


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Nice job speedy.

No votes. :sigh: Guess I should show more homerism :grinning:. Ah, there's always a next year...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

It's that time of year again, when we get to find out who the next three members of the prestigious Raptors Board Hall of Fame will be! Everyone gets three votes, and the three posters with the most nominations will get incucted on the eve of the Steve Nash charity game, so GET YOUR VOTES IN!

Remember, you can not vote for yourself or anyone already in the hall of fame. The inductees so far are as follows:

1. Skywalker AC
2. toiletscrubber
3. Budweiser_Boy
4. speedythief
5. ballocks
6. trick

In case I wasn't clear enough, the above posters are ALREADY IN the HOF. DO NOT vote for any of the above posters, or yourself.

Please no campaigning in this thread. And if you're totally clueless as to what I'm talking about, check this out. This thread will be merged with that one once the new members have been decided.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

Vigilante
Turkish Delight
madman


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

Turkish Delight
Vigilante


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

Charlz


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

turkish delight
lucky7777
blowuptheraptors


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

:banana: i nominate charlz

i vote for ATlien to be banished from the board. all he does is badmouth the raps.. news flash... the hawks suck more!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

Where is my nomination? 

-Petey


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

Ballocks deserves it :clap:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

Turkish Delight
blowuptheraptors
madman


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*



Benis007 said:


> :banana: i nominate charlz
> 
> i vote for ATlien to be banished from the board. all he does is badmouth the raps.. news flash... the hawks suck more!


Your wish is my command. :angel:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

madman
blowinuptheraptors
turkish delight


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

Stupid question of the day:
Are these nominations or votes?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

Votes. We never had nominations... same thing anyway.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

blowuptheraptors
Turkish Delight


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

Vigilante
Turkish Delight
madman


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

turky d
charlz


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

Ballocks


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*



rapsfan4life said:


> Ballocks deserves it :clap:





JuniorNoboa said:


> Ballocks


ballocks is already in the Hall of Fame, guys.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

hellbot/vigilante
Turkish_Delight
lucky777s


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

Turk
Madman
vigilante


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

Vigilante
Madman
charlz


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

Vigilante, Turkish_Delight, charlz


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

Vigilante
Turkish Delight
lucky7777


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

Vigilante
Turkish Delight


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

where am i ranked in the hall of fame? im still a new member so i understand

i would nominate:
turkish delight
speedythief
madman


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

cant wait till all the important obvious people have been awarded this thing then scrubs like me might make it :clap:


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

Anybody think im a good member? I've worked really hard on the games and i've added alot of activity to this forum. skip_dawg! is right all the good members are in, now who do you think the next hof's will be?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*



Spyda said:


> Anybody think im a good member? I've worked really hard on the games and i've added alot of activity to this forum. skip_dawg! is right all the good members are in, now who do you think the next hof's will be?


 just continue to be active that is really all that you have to do


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

vigilante
lucky7777
charlz


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

Alright... here is the vote count so far...

vigilante - 10
Turkish Delight - 14
madman - 7
charlz - 6
Lucky 777's - 4
blowuptheraptors - 4

Still a pretty tight race for that last spot, so COME ON GUYS GET YOUR VOTES IN!


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

I nominate 
Benis007 
Theberge43 
Turkish

and thanks to everyone who nominated me I think I got six and being on this board for over 2 years I have never had any (I think)

Wow I think I am growing soft in my old age.... perhaps I need to be more of an jerk again. :biggrin:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

lol @ charlz nice work not votin for any1 in competition with you for that 3rd spot :biggrin: i 2 wud have done the same. 

is their any way of telling how many posts you have had in 1 forum?


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*



skip_dawg! said:


> lol @ charlz nice work not votin for any1 in competition with you for that 3rd spot :biggrin: i 2 wud have done the same.
> 
> is their any way of telling how many posts you have had in 1 forum?


um I am not sure perhaps if you do an advanced search and look up the results.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

i appreciate the nomination, i know i am new here, but i plan on sticking around for a long time.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Raptors Board Hall of Fame - Nominations thread 2005*

Is this over or what? Get me into the damn HOF already..


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Alright, nominations/voting for the 2005 Raptors Board Hall of Fame is now complete, so please welcome the three latest members of this elite club...

*7. Turkish Delight

8. vigilante

9. madman*

Rep these guys!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

:banana: :clap: :cheers: :rock: :mob: :twave: :gbanana: :dpepper: :rbanana: :jam: :bbanana: nfire: :bsmile: :rock: :dogpile: :vbanana: :greatjob: :headbang: :wbanana: :djparty: :woot: :banana: :rbanana: :buddies: :guitar: :mob: :allhail: :gbanana:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Rep.. ME and you can someday try and be like.. ME


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Vigilante
Turkish Delight
Blowuptheraptors


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Congrats and welcome.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Congrats and welcome.


shucks I missed again - I don't have many more years of elegibiliy left... and even if I do get it next year or year after - look at all the dorks that got in before me... ah to hell with it. :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Alright, nominations/voting for the 2005 Raptors Board Hall of Fame is now complete, so please welcome the three latest members of this elite club...
> 
> *7. Turkish Delight
> 
> ...


You heard the man!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Okay well first off I must say this award is well overdue. Nontheless I'd like to thank Budweiser_Boy and Madman for making this all happen. I wouldn't have known about this forum without them deciding to skip class everyday to post in it. Anyways at the end of the day, it's all about you Raptor fans. We've had some great times throughout the years, and we will definately have many more to come. 
Thanks!

Rep me!


----------

